# cinnamon & black bear cubs



## panthrcat (Dec 11, 2009)

I was north of town and lucked out BIG TIME!! I caught these year old cubs up the tree with mom at the base of the tree,, I caught these by sitting in the window sill of my truck,, a rare sight indeed!!

Sue








and one just of the cinnamon bear,, check out his claws!!


----------



## benlonghair (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool shots. The first one seems kinda soft and underexposed, and the second one the WB is off, to the green side, at least on my monitor.


----------



## GFreg (Dec 11, 2009)

Very interesting shots but I hope you were taking them with a 600mm lens with a 2x teleconverter or else you were way too close to those bears.


----------



## panthrcat (Dec 11, 2009)

yes, I understand the images aren't the best,,  but I was very fortunate to actually see them,,   the images were actually taken with my old camera,,  the rebel xt, with a cheap 70-300 telephoto lens,, sitting on the edge of my window in our diesel truck,,  (running)      at about 50 feet,,    yes not the best situation to be in for crisp clear images.   :blushing:


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with 'benlonghair', but I'd be happy with these!


----------



## benlonghair (Dec 11, 2009)

HikinMike said:


> I agree with 'benlonghair', but I'd be happy with these!



As I said cool shots. I don't know if I'd get close enough to get the shot, but the second one is awesome.

That being said, both could be improved significantly with a little PP.


----------



## panthrcat (Dec 11, 2009)

benlonghair said:


> HikinMike said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with 'benlonghair', but I'd be happy with these!
> ...


 

well what are you waiting for benlonghair??   do your magic!!    :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 11, 2009)

oooo, you lucky so and so to spot these! For quickly pointing and shooting, you did well.


----------



## benlonghair (Dec 11, 2009)

panthrcat said:


> well what are you waiting for benlonghair??   do your magic!!    :lmao:



Alright. 

Generally I try to show parts of the photo as I change them. However, tonight my print screen key is being stupid. I could only do alt-print screen. But you'll get the idea. 

Anyhow, here we go.

First I started by pulling some green out with the levels tool in GIMP.






Then I just moved the overall mid point down a little to brighten it up:






Then a little sharpening:






and the result:






The original:






The bigger the file available the more you can do, especially if you can do it in the raw converter.





Let me give another example of why RAW converters rock. Here's the latest shot I've posted here.

Here's an untouched version at 100%:






And basically the same crop from the finished version:






The only thing I did in GIMP, other than saving, was sharpening.


----------

